# Salt Block vs Trophy Rock...



## huckhgh

I've read several opinions on which is better and if there is any difference in the two, so I thought I would try a side by side test to see which the deer prefer.

Has anyone ever done this before?


----------



## 280bst

The Trophy Rock is colored up to make ya feel better and it packed up in saran wrap with a sticker that sez deer on it some times besides that salt is salt


----------



## onemilmhz

Just curious, what did each one cost?  I've often wondered this myself.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

The white block isn't gonna do the same as the trace red mineral block. However salt is salt no matter how you color it or market it it's still salt


----------



## frosty20

Gadestroyer74 said:


> The white block isn't gonna do the same as the trace red mineral block. However salt is salt no matter how you color it or market it it's still salt



x2.


----------



## furtaker

Gadestroyer74 said:


> The white block isn't gonna do the same as the trace red mineral block. However salt is salt no matter how you color it or market it it's still salt



Not gonna do the same for what?  Most trace mineral blocks are 96-99% salt.


----------



## davidhelmly

huckhgh said:


> I've read several opinions on which is better and if there is any difference in the two, so I thought I would try a side by side test to see which the deer prefer.
> 
> Has anyone ever done this before?



I've never done a side by side but I'm very curious to see your results.


----------



## Arrow3

The trophy rock will get better results....


----------



## thc_clubPres

yes.  i had used both. trophy rock, they dug a pit


----------



## Gadestroyer74

furtaker said:


> Not gonna do the same for what?  Most trace mineral blocks are 96-99% salt.



We have used the white in the past like he has and the deer didn't go to it the same as the trace mineral block I don't know why. I have no research to know what's in each salt block or trophy rock and yes I use them both now. I can't see a different between a trophy rock or a trace red mineral block I'm not certain the difference


----------



## huckhgh

12 lb Trophy Rock was $16.99 at Tractor Supply.
50 lb White Salt block was $5.49 at TS.

Funny you should say that GadeDestroyer. I almost got the Trace Mineral block but when I looked at the ingredients, the white block was 99.99 percent salt. The "trace mineral" block was 99.15 percent salt but was $1.50 more than the white block.

I believe the Trophy Rock is around 96 percent salt too though, so we'll just have to see which one they hit more often.

I realize that the minerals are better for the deer than pure salt but I'm just curious as to which block they will hit first.


----------



## huckhgh

Also, this is the trailcam section, so I'll show you these few bucks to keep you interested. Haha

Not anything to lose sleep over but not bad for the first card pull of the year.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

If those don't get you excited your ticker is skipping.. It's weird how deer hit something's and not others same with corn or whatever. I'm not sure of there is a taste difference versus the three. It could be some sort of flavor is in it. I don't know. I have used about everything under the sun from all the buck bag stuff to these high need mineral supplements salt homebrew mineral mix. A lot of the buck bag stuff you some sort of favoring and smell to really attract them fast. That's what powered molasses does as well as grape kool aide..


----------



## DeepweR

That big white block is not natural at all in the woods, that's why I use pool salt in the bag, mix it with the dirt,


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That's funny ! I don't believe anything like that we put In the woods is "natural" ... Never seen a salt mine around here lol...


----------



## mizuno24jad

Ive used the mineral blocks past two years, it takes a year for them to really start using the area, i guess the minerals soak into the ground cause this year they have dug huge holes where i have put the blocks out in the past


----------



## RedHeader

Personally, I've seen better success out of the trophy rock. I do know trophy rock is mined out west so what you get from them is 100% natural out of the ground, no color or salt added.  Also why it's $10 more. The salt in both of them is what's going to attract them, so if you want it for an attractant, I would use the salt block and spend my money on something else. If your looking at the herds health stick with the trophy rock. The additional 4% of "trace" minerals will help them and the salt will keep attracting them. Keep us posted on what you find, interested in what you find out.


----------



## RABJR

Interesting experiment- completely off topic but what is the camera on the other side doing, videos?


----------



## GAGE

For me, a trophy rock has shown to be the best mineral attractant.


----------



## Back_40

These 4 like the red trace mineral block.


----------



## thc_clubPres

i'm guessing that's his game came and he took picture of setup with phone, maybe




RABJR said:


> Interesting experiment- completely off topic but what is the camera on the other side doing, videos?


----------



## DeepweR

Gadestroyer74 said:


> That's funny ! I don't believe anything like that we put In the woods is "natural" ... Never seen a salt mine around here lol...



I believe u know what I meant, or maybe u didn't


----------



## Joey Youngblood

Another popular commercial attractant is branded as deer cane, formerly deer co-cane. It's main ingredient is sodium bicarbonate aka common baking soda.

Pour some baking soda on a stump, and you'll kick yourself for spending the extra $ on the branded baking soda all these years.

Just a helpful tip from a tight wad!


----------



## thc_clubPres

I didn't know that.  I always have bag or two left from swimming pool every season.  may toss one in the truck for next visit.



Joey Youngblood said:


> Another popular commercial attractant is branded as deer cane, formerly deer co-cane. It's main ingredient is sodium bicarbonate aka common baking soda.
> 
> Pour some baking soda on a stump, and you'll kick yourself for spending the extra $ on the branded baking soda all these years.
> 
> Just a helpful tip from a tight wad!


----------



## j_seph

DeepweR said:


> That big white block is not natural at all in the woods, that's why I use pool salt in the bag, mix it with the dirt,


My feeder with the roof on it made of treated lumber isn't natural either but the deer still eat out of it


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I have posted this before there are a couple of companies out west in Utah that make most all the salt and stuff we get as well as this stuff. Don't buy into the marketing hype fellas..


----------



## Gadestroyer74

j_seph said:


> My feeder with the roof on it made of treated lumber isn't natural either but the deer still eat out of it



Lol .......


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Here is the people who make trophy rock. They also make there own line of farm and wildlife mixes... It's just salt folks comes from the same mine color is added and a very small amount of trace minerals... 

http://redmondinc.com


----------



## RedHeader

I would say trophy rock is a little more than just salt.  There is a reason it cost almost 3X as much as a salt or cattle block. Because it doesn't have color or trace minerals added, it's  mined and is all natural.  I like this Grant Woods fellow, great guy and great biologist. He has his own website (growingdeer.tv) and here's what he says about it. 

All videos must be embedded.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

The reason the salt is the color it is in blocks and things it's it's died. all the salt comes outta those mines. The trophy rock is just part of that process where it's blown up then minded out broken down in crushers to certain sizes them wrapped with a plastic mold with a buck on the bag and charge you big money for it. If anything  a trace red mineral block has minerals,added to them and formed into a 50lb block. The reason you see people like this pushing this stuff is there sponsored by them just like eagle seed. It's there job to push those products... That's what they get paid to do and product to use for free.. Not saying that it isn't good your just over paying for a picture of a deer.


----------



## huckhgh

Gade - those bucks pics do get me excited but I'm just weary that they will disappear/become nocturnal by September.

Mizuno - I've noticed the same thing about it taking several months for them to really start hitting the big salt blocks. I believe you're right about it soaking in the dirt and the deer starting to dig it up.

Rabjr - Yes, that is my trailcam. It took those pics of the bucks before I put out the salt blocks. My photos of the salt blocks where taken by my phone. (Just like clubpres said.)

I'm going to try and check my trailcam on Saturday but I'll definitely check it by Sunday. Hopefully we'll have our first round of results/answers.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

huckhgh said:


> Gade - those bucks pics do get me excited but I'm just weary that they will disappear/become nocturnal by September.
> 
> Mizuno - I've noticed the same thing about it taking several months for them to really start hitting the big salt blocks. I believe you're right about it soaking in the dirt and the deer starting to dig it up.
> 
> Rabjr - Yes, that is my trailcam. It took those pics of the bucks before I put out the salt blocks. My photos of the salt blocks where taken by my phone. (Just like clubpres said.)
> 
> I'm going to try and check my trailcam on Saturday but I'll definitely check it by Sunday. Hopefully we'll have our first round of results/answers.


 Usually once they get fat and sassy and start looking for women they seems to become wanderers never know where they end up at . I had a heap on camera during rut I never seen before now I have the resident group I get consistently. It's weird how they roll at different times of year and there habits


----------



## RedHeader

I completely agree, the hunting industry is loaded with products that plaster a big deer on the front of a bag and try and sell it. And a majority of us are gullible enough to buy it. I do think there are products out there that are legitimate, and just with my own research of the products I think trophy rock is the best mineral supplement.  

Huckhgh - keep experimenting, I almost enjoy preparing for deer season (camera pulls, setting out minerals, food plots, scouting) more than the actual hunt... Almost. Keep us updated, you got my attention with the thread!


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Huckhgh - keep experimenting, I almost enjoy preparing for deer season (camera pulls, setting out minerals, food plots, scouting) more than the actual hunt... Almost. Keep us updated, you got my attention with the thread![/QUOTE]
That's what it's about with me also . It's deer season 24/7/365 for me I'm always doing something in the woods for the deer or about getting ready for season


----------



## MadMallard

I have been using the red salt blocks from TSC and also put out Trophy Rock.  I have been putting the blocks out for 6  years in the same spot and then started with TR two years ago.  They use both I have noticed a lot of aggressive behavior around my lick so if one is on the TR and is a bully the others will hit the Salt block, with that said I would say my deer like the TR a little better but not by much.  Salt is Salt no matter what form or shape it is in.


----------



## SakoL61R

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Here is the people who make trophy rock. They also make there own line of farm and wildlife mixes... It's just salt folks comes from the same mine color is added and a very small amount of trace minerals...
> 
> http://redmondinc.com



Yep.  What he said.  If you use TR's you might be interested in the following.

Redmond markets several different brands that use the minerals from their mine in Utah.

http://redmondinc.com/brands/

On the above page, TR is on the left and Redmond Natural is on the right.

Redmond Natural markets livestock supplements that come from the same place as the TR's

http://www.redmondnatural.com/products/

I use the #10 fine mineral salt and the 44 lb. Natural Mineral salt block.  $18 for the block last year.

I used TR's for a couple years and had good results with them.
Did some research and found Redmond Natural.  The correlation was easy.  The deer use the blocks/loose year round and as much the TR's.  Way less expensive.

The downside is dealers are few and far between in the SE.


----------



## Pessell Creek

For what it's worth, TR's don't last as long on our farm. Not sure if it is because they are simply smaller than TS red mineral blocks. Deer seem to tear up anything with salt that we put out and dig holes around either one.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

SakoL61R said:


> Yep.  What he said.  If you use TR's you might be interested in the following.
> 
> Redmond markets several different brands that use the minerals from their mine in Utah.
> 
> http://redmondinc.com/brands/
> 
> On the above page, TR is on the left and Redmond Natural is on the right.
> 
> Redmond Natural markets livestock supplements that come from the same place as the TR's
> 
> http://www.redmondnatural.com/products/
> 
> I use the #10 fine mineral salt and the 44 lb. Natural Mineral salt block.  $18 for the block last year.
> 
> I used TR's for a couple years and had good results with them.
> Did some research and found Redmond Natural.  The correlation was easy.  The deer use the blocks/loose year round and as much the TR's.  Way less expensive.
> 
> The downside is dealers are few and far between in the SE.


That's good stuff ! Thanks for posting that I couldn't recall where it had been posted I remember seeing it posted about on here but couldn't recall


----------



## SakoL61R

Gadestroyer74 said:


> That's good stuff ! Thanks for posting that I couldn't recall where it had been posted I remember seeing it posted about on here but couldn't recall



You're most welcome!    

 It's just too bad dealers are few and far between in GA.  The only ones that show are in Montezuma and Canton.  Never been to either.

I get mine in Deland, FL or Swansea, SC when my travels take me by.  Will get some in Deland next month when I'm there.  I'll post up what I paid.











I get mine from Swansea, SC or Deland, FL when travels take me by.  Planning on a Deland visit next month.  Will advise on prices.


----------



## RedHeader

Great info Sako!
44 lb block of natural mineral for $18 (about 41¢ per lb)
12 lb trophy rock for $18 @ basspro ($1.50 per lb)
I will be trying to find some of that.  Get the benefits that TR has over other salt minerals but get more for your money! 

Sako: is the #10 fine mineral just the loose form of the block? Same mineral just in a bag?


----------



## j_seph

I figured for $13 I would throw a Trophy Rock in my mineral lick and see what happens


----------



## DeepweR

j_seph said:


> My feeder with the roof on it made of treated lumber isn't natural either but the deer still eat out of it



And I bet as soon as u were done building it that big buck came up and knocked u out of the way and started eating out of it right? No sir,, it problably took some time b4 any deer ate out of it,


----------



## SakoL61R

RedHeader said:


> Great info Sako!
> 44 lb block of natural mineral for $18 (about 41¢ per lb)
> 12 lb trophy rock for $18 @ basspro ($1.50 per lb)
> I will be trying to find some of that.  Get the benefits that TR has over other salt minerals but get more for your money!
> 
> Sako: is the #10 fine mineral just the loose form of the block? Same mineral just in a bag?



Red, it is the same thing.

Just talked with the dealer in Deland and they're out of product.  

Called Mid Georgia Farm services in Montezuma and they have blocks and #10 in stock.  Price is quite a bit lower than what I've paid at the other places!  I'll be headed there in early July to get some.


One of my pics from a couple weeks ago at the "block".


----------



## Gadestroyer74

That's good stuff ! It's amazing what you can find out on the web. It just goes to show you one now uneducated people are about what they buy. Two it shows that a vast majority of things made are made by the same folks and redistributed under different names... There are so many gullebake people that will pay big bucks for advertising of products on bags and shows


----------



## SakoL61R

Gadestroyer74 said:


> That's good stuff ! It's amazing what you can find out on the web. It just goes to show you one now uneducated people are about what they buy. Two it shows that a vast majority of things made are made by the same folks and redistributed under different names... There are so many gullebake people that will pay big bucks for advertising of products on bags and shows



You got that right!  Put "The Hartford" on anything and someone will buy it....


----------



## j_seph

DeepweR said:


> And I bet as soon as u were done building it that big buck came up and knocked u out of the way and started eating out of it right? No sir,, it problably took some time b4 any deer ate out of it,


Actually had deer withing couple feet of it eating the next night. I put too much on ground so they never made it into feeder before I cleaned it up right before turkey season.


----------



## groundhawg

RedHeader said:


> I would say trophy rock is a little more than just salt.  There is a reason it cost almost 3X as much as a salt or cattle block. Because it doesn't have color or trace minerals added, it's  mined and is all natural.  I like this Grant Woods fellow, great guy and great biologist. He has his own website (growingdeer.tv) and here's what he says about it.
> 
> All videos must be embedded.



You can say it, but TR is not mined as a TR.  It is formed and colored the same as any other block.  Might have a few different things added but you are paying more for less.


----------



## GTHunter007

Gadestroyer74 said:


> That's good stuff ! It's amazing what you can find out on the web. It just goes to show you one now uneducated people are about what they buy. Two it shows that a vast majority of things made are made by the same folks and redistributed under different names... There are so many gullebake people that will pay big bucks for advertising of products on bags and shows



Big bag mixes for foodplots is a big one. Slap a monster buck on it, toss in some big seeds and a few little seeds and jack the price up.  Wish I had thought of that. 

And don't get me started on planting depths for seeds in the mixture.


----------



## davidhelmly

GTHunter007 said:


> And don't get me started on planting depths for seeds in the mixture.



Lol, amen to the seed depth problem but most people don't know any better.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Never understood how you could have a bag mix that had clover and other smaller seeds that needs to be 1/4 or less planted with oats wheat etc that are deeper planted seeds lol.. A lot of wasted seed


----------



## j_seph

Learned that trick long ago by looking at the label, go buy a 50lb bag of each seed works lots better


----------



## Gadestroyer74

j_seph said:


> Learned that trick long ago by looking at the label, go buy a 50lb bag of each seed works lots better



Exactly ! That's the way I do it now also


----------



## RedHeader

groundhawg said:


> You can say it, but TR is not mined as a TR.  It is formed and colored the same as any other block.  Might have a few different things added but you are paying more for less.



Tour of TR Mine from Grant Woods


TR at ATA's




Sorry, I didn't embed the videos properly for my previous post.  Didn't notice it till now. Actually it is mined or they false advertise . As Sako and Gadestroyer mentioned earlier, anything from Redmond Inc (parent company of TR) comes out of those mines out west. The Redmond Natural Mineral Salt block which they market to cattle (just ground up TR), is actually certified organic.  The biologic bio-rock is the same thing as TR just not mined in the United States or that's what they say.    

http://www.plantbiologic.com/p-229-biorock.aspx

No color added, not formed, and no additional minerals added. I agree you do pay more for them, but your not paying more for less. Your paying for the "natural" nature of the product. Also TR claims to have 65+/- different trace minerals, a few more than your standard livestock salt/mineral block. And i'm sure they tacked a few cents for the picture of the deer on the front...


----------



## SakoL61R

RedHeader said:


> Actually it is mined or they false advertise . As Sako and Gadestroyer mentioned earlier, anything from Redmond Inc (parent company of TR) comes out of those mines out west. The Redmond Natural Mineral Salt block which they market to cattle (just ground up TR), is actually certified organic.



Red, you're correct.  The folks at Redmond Natural will give you as much info as you want on the source and mineral content of their product.  Very nice to talk with.  Give them a call.  

BTW, I'm planning a trip to Montezuma on July 6 to stock up on blocks, #10 fine and conditioner.  Will post prices and how it went on this thread.  Blocks are less than $10 from what I was quoted.
(if anyone from the Savannah area wants a block to try, let me know)

Did you find a dealer in your area?


----------



## Halawaka

Did you get out there and pull it?  I'm anxious for the results.  Think we're going to make our first set this weekend and were going to go with some type of mineral for the month of July.  Leave em out all month and save the gas and corn for August.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Halawaka said:


> Did you get out there and pull it?  I'm anxious for the results.  Think we're going to make our first set this weekend and were going to go with some type of mineral for the month of July.  Leave em out all month and save the gas and corn for August.



Running alittle late in this aren't you ?


----------



## Halawaka

Late????  Maybe I'm Missing something.  Thought he said he was gonna check em this past weekend.  I never saw the update.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

You said make you first salt set is that what you referring to or camera set ?


----------



## Halawaka

First camera set this year.  First time using minerals/salt.


----------



## huckhgh

Hey Guys,

Sorry for the delay. It was a crazy 10 days straight of work but I'm off today and this weekend, so that will give me some time to get in the woods.

I was able to check my camera this morning and I'm regretting not putting out one of my good cameras. I believe I missed a bunch of pictures. There were tracks and poop all over the place. Though, I only had 100 pics on the camera. (I've attached the best.)

As you can see, they are hitting the trophy rock over the salt block. In fact, it doesn't even look like they've touched the salt block. Other than the dirt on the sides of it, the salt block looks brand new. However, you can tell they are licking on the trophy rock pretty good. I'll take some actual close up pictures of the block and rock this weekend.

Sorry for not having more pics to share but I've adjusted my camera placement and put out a much better camera. Hopefully we'll have some better evidence this weekend.

Stay tuned...


----------



## GTHunter007

Deer have very astute senses in taste and smell...they can decide which leaves are better across the same plant.  

I would be more curious to know if the red square mineral blocks got touched beside the TR.  

Next trip down...toss a red trace mineral out beside the white salt.   Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Halawaka said:


> First camera set this year.  First time using minerals/salt.



It's Aitte late to start a miners site. You can still do so but you really want to have them started by like march. It can't hurt anything but most likely will be next year before they really get maximum draw from your deer. Sure can't hurt anything to start one now


----------



## Gadestroyer74

GTHunter007 said:


> Deer have very astute senses in taste and smell...they can decide which leaves are better across the same plant.
> 
> I would be more curious to know if the red square mineral blocks got touched beside the TR.
> 
> Next trip down...toss a red trace mineral out beside the white salt.   Thanks in advance.



They will lick the day lights outta the red block just like the tr. the white blocks don't do well atleast they haven't for me and people I know that I have used them


----------



## GTHunter007

Gadestroyer74 said:


> They will lick the day lights outta the red block just like the tr. the white blocks don't do well atleast they haven't for me and people I know that I have used them



I know...that is why I want to see the two they hammer side by side.


----------



## huckhgh

*Ask and you shall recieve...*

Ok, so a lot of guys have mentioned the red mineral salt block as being the best of both worlds, so here you go! Haha, it was $6.49 at Tractor Supply.

It's got an 11 day window to make up on the other two but it should be fun to see which one they hit more frequently.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

The deer gonna be like uhhh ok what is this joker here doing ? He must be racist ! Haha


----------



## Gadestroyer74

For the record here I have always dug the ground up snd placed the block down in the ground it may not make a hill of beans but seems to be a better option to keep,the minerals more in the ground and natural . But it probly doesn't matter


----------



## Halawaka

Thanks for the update!  Keep us posted.


----------



## Huntinfool

I wonder though, since they are sitting so close together, if they'll really care.  In my mind, they are coming in to lick something.  At the point that they get in that 5 foot area, I wonder if they'll really be terribly picky.

Like, if 3 deer come in together.  They aren't all three going to fight over the trophy rock.  They are lazy just like us.  If the rock is occupied, I would think the next deer would just pick the next available option even if it's not the preferred option.

It's an interesting thread and I like the idea.  I just wonder if it wouldn't be better to set the camera up to capture as wide an area as possible and spread them out within that area as much as possible that it actually has to be more of a choice.

Just a thought.


----------



## GTHunter007

Huntinfool said:


> I wonder though, since they are sitting so close together, if they'll really care.  In my mind, they are coming in to lick something.  At the point that they get in that 5 foot area, I wonder if they'll really be terribly picky.
> 
> Like, if 3 deer come in together.  They aren't all three going to fight over the trophy rock.  They are lazy just like us.  If the rock is occupied, I would think the next deer would just pick the next available option even if it's not the preferred option.
> 
> It's an interesting thread and I like the idea.  I just wonder if it wouldn't be better to set the camera up to capture as wide an area as possible and spread them out within that area as much as possible that it actually has to be more of a choice.
> 
> Just a thought.



I'm on the same page as you.  It would be interesting if more space was between them so we could see which the deer actually came for...the argument could be made they are coming for the white one but starting with the TR...but the camera does not capture a picture once they move to the intended target.  

If the 3 were placed in a triangle, at the furthest edges of the camera zone...we could see how they approach, and definitely tell which block was thier reason for visiting.


----------



## misterpink

I know one outcome from this test for sure - nothing is going to grow in that little patch of dirt for the next 400 years!


----------



## DrK

If they form a line or just use one exclusively that close to each other then that might be definite proof that one is superior.


----------



## killabig1

I'm jumping in on this discussion late, but I used one Trophy Rock last year (DeKalb) and the deer seemed to love it. So this year I got three and put them out with cameras on different properties.
On one site I placed the Trophy Rock on top of a cinder block with the thinking that as the rock melts (from heat and rain) that the minerals/salt would get on the cinder block and maybe they would lick on it later - make sense? dumb idea?


----------



## DaddyFatracks

killabig1 said:


> I'm jumping in on this discussion late, but I used one Trophy Rock last year (DeKalb) and the deer seemed to love it. So this year I got three and put them out with cameras on different properties.
> On one site I placed the Trophy Rock on top of a cinder block with the thinking that as the rock melts (from heat and rain) that the minerals/salt would get on the cinder block and maybe they would lick on it later - make sense? dumb idea?



Makes sense, but why not just let it leach into the ground for them to paw, lick, dig, and eat? Like it's intended to do lol


----------



## DaddyFatracks

Last year I tried trophy rock,  At a separate site that's never had minerals. I got a picture of a bobcat laying over the rock. It never showed up at the other mineral site without the rock and I have never seen it before, or after that either. But the other site without the rock has the best activity. Last yr I busted up a 50lb apple/salt mix from academy and a deee cain rock. Refreshed it this yr with racked up only. They are tearing it up


----------



## gahunter70

RedHeader said:


> I would say trophy rock is a little more than just salt.  There is a reason it cost almost 3X as much as a salt or cattle block. Because it doesn't have color or trace minerals added, it's  mined and is all natural.  I like this Grant Woods fellow, great guy and great biologist. He has his own website (growingdeer.tv) and here's what he says about it.
> 
> All videos must be embedded.



Grant Woods knows his stuff but unfortunately like the QDMA, money talks, they all have sold out on what they know to who pays them the most money. Friend of mines dad who has been in the Wildlife management business for over 25 years, has a proven record of producing trophy class deer and was the first recipient of the Al Brothers Deer Manager of the Year Award won't have anything to do with any of them anymore for that simple reason.They started out with a genuine concern for their cause but now it's about the money and marketing.


----------



## Mike81

DaddyFatracks said:


> Last year I tried trophy rock,  At a separate site that's never had minerals. I got a picture of a bobcat laying over the rock. It never showed up at the other mineral site without the rock and I have never seen it before, or after that either. But the other site without the rock has the best activity. Last yr I busted up a 50lb apple/salt mix from academy and a deee cain rock. Refreshed it this yr with racked up only. They are tearing it up



Interesting about the bobcat.  I too have a couple of  locations where a bob cat has come into the TR.  This last time I checked the camera there were two foxes that came in often.  I have a picture where the fox has a chipmunk in his mouth and urinating on the TR at the same time.


----------



## DYI hunting

I've use the brown salt blocks from Tractor Supply for years.  I started with flat ground and I've got a 18 inch hole about 5 foot across now.  The brown blocks have trace minerals and are a lot cheaper than Trophy Rock.  After reading this thread I bought some Trophy Rock just to try it out and put it out over the weekend.  The deer are already hitting the Trophy Rock but I did still see tracks in the old salt block hole too from the weekend.  I guess they like them both?


----------



## Kris87

I have good luck with my Trophy Rock, but I will say deer on my property prefer my Deer Cane Black Magic lick over the TR.  I have them fairly close to each other just to see which they preferred, and they absolutely love the Black Magic.


----------



## DaddyFatracks

Mike81 said:


> Interesting about the bobcat.  I too have a couple of  locations where a bob cat has come into the TR.  This last time I checked the camera there were two foxes that came in often.  I have a picture where the fox has a chipmunk in his mouth and urinating on the TR at the same time.



Yotes peed on mine last yr. Haven't seen any yotes this year though for some reason. Maybe the neighbors cleared them out


----------



## 167WhiteTAIL

DaddyFatracks said:


> Yotes peed on mine last yr. Haven't seen any yotes this year though for some reason. Maybe the neighbors cleared them out



Where is the "Like" button on GON???

Yotes need to go!!!!

I invest in TR, but dang the brown salt for $6 is so much stinking cheaper, especially when you have to put out a lot.  The TR is just dirty salt, a little more natural.

I mix some Lucky Buck in with the brown salt, works just great!!!

Here is a fact, maybe if you put TR out side by side to another mineral, they will hit the TR, but if you do not put the TR out at all and just put brown salt, you will have just as much action at the site.


----------



## DYI hunting

Interesting find.  Last weekend I put out a Trophy Rock site in a new location about 80 yards from my old salt lick spot.  I also freshened up the old salt lick with a 50# brown cattle block from Tractor Supply.  I put out trail camera watching the two licks.

The new Trophy Rock site had over 200 pictures compared to only 62 at the old salt lick when I pulled the cards yesterday evening.  There were pictures of the same bucks at both licks but they frequented the Trophy Rock much more and stayed around for more pictures.  Maybe it's the location difference or because it's something different?  Maybe the Trophy Rock tastes better to them?  Either way it makes me question using the brown salt blocks all these years.


----------



## DaddyFatracks

I'm not sure what all is in the trophy rock, or if it's been listed on here, but I bet it's mostly nothing but salt. Trophy rock or whatever, they may just favor the heavy salt taste? 

Now, with that said. Im still going to use what is most beneficial to them. And right now, that's rack up. (Locally) I have does on it hours at a time. Bucks 20-30 mins. Honestly liking it best out of everything I've used. Trophy rock included


----------



## huckhgh

Where can you buy "rack up" and who makes it? I've never heard of it but would give it a try.

I'll post some pics tomorrow but so far, it looks like the red trace mineral block is the favorite. I've got pics of bucks and does walking right past the white block and the trophy rock to get to the red block. They are hitting all three pretty good but I'll have to do an official tally tomorrow to get more accurate data.


----------



## DaddyFatracks

I got mine at academy for like $7.99. It has Calcium, Phosphorous, Magnesium, Sodium and some Other Minerals think it also had the deer co Cain, which attracts. They claim it releases a vapor trail. This is my first year using it and I've got my biggest bucks on cams with it and they are still in velvet. The content is fairly high compared to others I've seen. Great for rack growth and the development of milk for does with fawns. My fawns have recently started using it too. Which only jump starts their development. 

Mostly everything is high contents of salt (98% or more). Read the ingredients on anything you buy. We also tried the Big and J cube this year. It's good stuff, but as I expected, it didn't last a week. Basically compressed feed with minerals. Good if you got the money to burn weekly. 


BTW I have no connections with Evolved habitat. Just sharing my experience


----------



## Twinkie .308

huckhgh said:


> Where can you buy "rack up" and who makes it? I've never heard of it but would give it a try.
> 
> I'll post some pics tomorrow but so far, it looks like the red trace mineral block is the favorite. I've got pics of bucks and does walking right past the white block and the trophy rock to get to the red block. They are hitting all three pretty good but I'll have to do an official tally tomorrow to get more accurate data.



Is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## Arrow3

This deer is coming to what's left of my trophy rock...


----------



## GAGE

Arrow3 said:


> This deer is coming to what's left of my trophy rock...



Great buck Brandon, good luck with him!


----------

